# Ein Statement Eines Blasc.de Benutzers.



## Nautum (30. August 2006)

Hallo.

In mir geht folgendes vor:

Ich benutze Blasc so ziemlich seit dem es diese Datenbank gibt.
Es war mir immer eine Freude dort zu stöbern und wenn ich mal etwas nicht finde (warum auch immer) eben genau bei Blasc zu suchen.
Das AddOn up to date zu halten um das Projekt zu unterstützen.

Doch nun (ich weiss von dieser jetzigen Seite schon etwas länger, aber schreibe erst jetzt etwas dazu) gibt es dieses graue dahergeklatschte "comunity" Buffed.de Ding, was sogar total mysteriöse Menuführungen aufweist.
Alle, wirklich alle die ich kenne (alles patriotische Blasc Benutzer hehe) mögen diese Seite hier nicht.

Ich persönlich kann da natürlich nur für mich selbst sprechen/schreiben.

Zunächst komme ich hier auf die Home Seite und erkenne in einem Bild, ah.. das kultige Blasctypische schwarze Design,.. aber es ist blos der kleine Teil dieser Seite.
Umrandet wird es von einer wie ich finde ziemlich einfachen (Mit dem Projekt Blasc überhaupt nicht verbundenen) Oberfläche.

Ich suche einen Gegenstand, oder möchte Informationen dazu aufrufen, gehe dann auf Suchen, und ... das sieht, klickt sich, sucht sich, benutzt sich einfach minderwertig.

Ich finde das sehr schade.
Weitere schritte muß ich mir erst noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Sahne (30. August 2006)

Hi,

Wieviel Threads zu diesem Thema braucht das Forum noch? 

Tut mir leid, aber das nervt langsam. Ich kann eure Meinung schon verstehen und das Team hier tut 's auch sonst würden sie ja nicht einlenken und schonmal an einem umschaltbarem Design arbeiten. Aber es müssen doch keine 5 Threads übers selbe Thema exestieren.

Gruss


----------



## Nautum (30. August 2006)

Das glaube ich gerne.
Hab die Suchfunktion benutzt und da dort nichts stand.

danke fürs verschieben @ Admins.

Im übrigen habe ich jetzt in den Einstellungen einen "Zusatzpaket kaufen" Bereich entdeckt.


----------



## Regnor (30. August 2006)

Nautum schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich jetzt in den Einstellungen einen "Zusatzpaket kaufen" Bereich entdeckt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieser Button ist Teil der Forumsoftware die wir verwenden. Diesen Bereich gab es auch schon auf dem alten BLASC Forum (www.rpg24.net).

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Nautum (30. August 2006)

Na jut.
Dann lege ich meine Erkenntniss vorerst in die Kategorie "Hirngespinste" ab.

Waren die Leute von PC Action denn auch schon vorher bei dem Projekt dabei ?
Ich mach mich erst so richtig schlau seit der Pageveränderung.
Davor war ich blos ein fröhlicher Blasc.de Nutzer im Reich der gesammelten Daten.

:: Edit ::

Es steht ja auch nirgends vermerkt.
Ich seh nur, daß ne Elfin nen Orc gefangen und ein Typ eine Elfin ist.
Das es ein Itemtool zu downloaden gibt und was das neueste in den Gamenews ist.


----------

